# Looking for 07 Altima Rims



## dafamousext (May 11, 2007)

I have a 2002 Altima.
I have the stock rims but i have seen a couple of 02's and 03's with the new Altima rims. I would like to know if there is anyone who is selling them?
I live in NYC.


----------

